

New York’s New Bitcoin Rules Are Going to Kill Its Startups - bjchrist
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/ny_bitcoin/

======
kaonashi
Sounds like some pretty basic due diligence. But, I suppose if your main
business is suborning illegal activity, it might make things a bit harder.

